# Maximpep's buy one 10 pack get one 10 pack for free!! Prices won't be this low again!



## maximpep (Jan 19, 2013)

*BUY ONE 10 PACK AND GET ONE 10 PACK FOR FREE. SALE ENDS SUNDAY AT MIDNIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GHRP-6 (10pack) 5mg(BUY ONE GET ONE FREE) 20 BOTTLES FOR 169.99*


*GHRP-2 5MG (10 Pack)(BUY ONE GET ONE FREE) 20 BOTTLES FOR 169.99*


*CJC-1295 w/o dac 10pack (BUY ONE GET ONE FREE) 20 BOTTLES 165.99*



*Ipamorelin 2000mcg(10-pack)(BUY ONE GET ONE FREE)20 BOTTLES FOR 129.99*



 THE FOLLOWING 10 AND 5 PACKS ARE 35% OFF 
 PRICES WON'T BE THIS LOW AGAIN!!!!!!

*IGF-1 LR3 1MG (5-pack) LIST PRICE 289.99- SALE PRICE 188.49*



*IGF-1 LR3 1mg (USA) (10-pack) LIST PRICE 539.99- SALE PRICE 350.99*

*
IGF-1 DES (5-pack) LIST PRICE 279.99-SALES PRICE 181.99

IGF-1 DES 1mg (10-pack) LIST PRICE 499.99- SALES PRICE 324.99*


----------



## maximpep (Jan 19, 2013)

Bump for sales...


----------



## maximpep (Jan 20, 2013)

Last night


----------



## maximpep (Jan 21, 2013)

Sales on bulk extended through tonight only


----------

